# Real or chemical pregnancy



## Addiejoelle

Hi everyone. My name is Addie. Yesterday I took 3 pregnancy tests because I was experiencing some pregnancy symptoms. I got a negative test yesterday morning, followed by a faint positive in the afternoon, followed by a darker positive in the evening. Today I got two negative tests and a positive test. I’m taking first response. I am 3 days before a missed period. I don’t know what day past ovulation I am as we’re not currently trying to conceive. I’m assuming I’m 10dpo. Has this happened to anyone? What was the outcome? Is it normal to get inconsistent test results prior to a missed period if experiencing a viable pregnancy? This has happened a couple of times before to me and it ended up being chemical pregnancies. Not sure why I keep having chemicals. I’m trying to upload a picture but it says the file is too large? Anyone know how to post a picture successfully? Thanks in advance for your replies. :)


----------

